# 8139too as module won't compile

## andysamuel

Hi All

I'm using 2.6.27.10 with 8139too working fine compiled in the kernel.

This is the only kernel I'm using, so no version mixed up here.

Later on as I tried to minimize the kernel, I've made some changes in various areas.

Silly me...I didn't backup the old .config.

Although it has .config.old it seems already too late.

So later on I'm trying to compile 8139too as module.

After make && make modules_install I can not find any 8139too drivers under /lib/modules/2.6XXXXX.

The .config files says CONFIG_3189too = y

In fact I've tried to set ALL the NIC under 10/100 to M...but all of them didn't compile as module ( I expect them to be located under /lib/modules/2.6.XXXX ).

Thinking that .config might corrupted, I deleted .config and start from a beginning again.

8139too ( and all other NIC drivers ) is still not compiling as modules.

Now...even I have tried to include back all NIC drivers directly in the kernel ( as opposed to modules )...kernel still can not start my eth0 nor eth1.

Can somebody help me here ? 

Thanks a bunch  :Wink: 

----------

## soth

```
make modules; make modules_install
```

Does that help?

----------

## andysamuel

 *soth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make modules; make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

No.

I've tried make && make modules_install many times,

also make clean, make modules, make modules_install

At the end it only creates 2 modules ( .ko files )...something with scsi_wait.ko and another file which I forgot.

I dont have access to the machine right now, I will try again tomorrow morning ( 12 hours from now ).

I've been compiling kernel many times since 2.4, this time I really confused.

Yesterday I even re-emerge vanilla-sources just to make sure, then I delete .config and start from all over again.

The result is still the same, only 2 module files.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

andysamuel,

Compare the outputs of 

```
uname -r
```

and 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

The former is the kernel you are running and the latter is normally the kernel you are making modules for.

They need not be the same but lead to exactly the symptoms you are having when they are not.

----------

## andysamuel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> andysamuel,
> 
> Compare the outputs of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi NeddySeagoon

Thanks for your reply.

They are pointing to the same version 2.6.27.10.

I agree that the symptoms are just like you're compiling but using different version of kernel, but it's the only kernel I'm using, so there should be no versioning problem here.

Thanks

----------

## andysamuel

Right now I've installed another kernel, using 2.6.19.XX, which compile and install just fine using 8139too as module.

I really have no clue on what's going on  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

andysamuel,

2.6.19 has a well known root exploit, so you should update as soon as you can.

There is a patch but you will have to apply it by hand. Its also very old.

----------

## andysamuel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> andysamuel,
> 
> 2.6.19 has a well known root exploit, so you should update as soon as you can.
> 
> There is a patch but you will have to apply it by hand. Its also very old.

 

Hi NeddySeagoon

Thank you for the warning   :Smile: 

I will try to use newer kernel as soon as the whole system ready.

----------

